# Which controller for Tesla drive units has provisions for cruise control?



## shackf16 (Jun 13, 2021)

I know the EV Controls TC-2 has the option to set cruise control via their app on an iOS device, but it seems to just be a "set" option without the ability to increase or decrease speed, or cancel without depressing the brake pedal. I haven't seen this feature discussed with other motor controllers. I would love to retain the stock steering wheel cruise control buttons and use CANBUS from them to the controller if possible. The AEM VCU might be able to do this, but I have not read anything specific about how to make that happen. Anyone have insight on how to make this work?

Thanks!
Shack


----------



## shackf16 (Jun 13, 2021)

057 Technology says they can do full cruise control with their controller, but you have to purchase the Tesla drive unit from them which increases the price a fair bit. I understand their hesitancy to sell their controllers "a la carte" based on unknown quality of salvaged drive units, but this is a pretty big cost difference from sourcing a drive unit on my own.

Also, who here has used a 057 Tech controller? I haven't seen many (any?) on the forums...


----------



## SimonRafferty (Apr 13, 2009)

The CANBUS architecture in Tesla is fairly simple. There are 6 regular busses plus one CAN over Ethernet which all connect to a Gateway. In most cases the Gateway just passes on messages between one bus & another - though in a few cases it translates them, changing the PID or data.

That means, there's a good chance the information from the cruise controls (Body or Body Fault Tolerant Bus) is passed straight to the Powertrain Bus.

If I were doing it, I would plug a CAN Sniffer into the CAN Diagnostic port (not the OBD port) on a running Tesla, which exposes 4 of the CAN Busses including both the Body Busses and Powertrain. Firstly you can use it to see what messages the cruise controls n the steering wheel send, then see if they are the same on the Powertrain Bus.

If they are, it just needs something as simple as an Arduino to generate the same codes & pass them on to the Powertrain Control Bus.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Over all these years, all the sniffing, nobody has published the CAN messaging for the LDU? 

Anyone know if they're sitting somewhere on Github or Wordpress?


----------



## catphish (Jul 30, 2017)

Openinverter can do CAN controlled cruise control. Sadly openinverter can't control the Tesla motor over CAN (it's really not clear to me why not), so this is a major overhaul.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Agreed. With all the CAN sniffing going on, nobody has made their VCU talk to a non-buggered drive unit.


----------



## dlaroche1 (Dec 24, 2021)

I have the t2-c. Cruise control is unusable do to wild surging. I was simply told because the car is too light compared to the Tesla.


----------



## hokiematt (Feb 13, 2018)

shackf16 said:


> Also, who here has used a 057 Tech controller? I haven't seen many (any?) on the forums...


This build uses the 057 Tech controller: 911 RSR with Tesla Motor...


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Does he sell the controllers separately yet?


----------



## shackf16 (Jun 13, 2021)

I heard from @snowdog that his cruise control via an EV Controls TC-2 works pretty stable for his conversion. It doesn’t sound like any aftermarket controller does this with the level of integration most drivers expect (i.e. set, cancel, accel, decel at the click of a button). At least the option to set current speed and cancel via the brake pedal is better than nothing with commuting in mind.


----------

